# East coast storm.........



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey, all you east coast folks be safe in the coming storm, looks like it could be bad.


----------



## OutdoorFreak97 (Oct 22, 2012)

X2 on that 220


----------



## OutdoorFreak97 (Oct 22, 2012)

Keep us posted!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm hoping we're far enough west that we don't get hit too bad. You never know. They're calling it Frankenstorm as three different weather fronts may possibly collide at once. With the full moon and high tide it may be ugly ! Hoping the hurricane changes and heads out to sea and not inland ! Stay safe everyone !!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Calling for winds up to 80mph and 6-8 inches or rain/sleet/snow here.... I am almost as far west as you can get in NY. It is suppose to be worse east of me...

Today I am getting my shop ready. With that much water I am bound to have some in the basement of this old house.

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> It's going to hit my area Tue/Wen, with high winds(50-60mph) with rain and snow.....the whole upcoming week is going to be a mess......chilly 40s for highs with cold rain and/or snow......good news is..... I finished my season on Friday so the guys and myself won't have to work in this crap! Need a few days to store away the gear/equipment until still next spring but that can wait until the weather gets better. For you guys east of me....... hunker down and be safe.....this is going to be a nasty one!!


 SG, you better go out and get a gun you may need it!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Are you kidding AZP he's still got another 1500 posts full of excuses......


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

And those are just the lame ones.....but that's all we've heard so far, so there may not be any real good ones....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

No.......No it doesn't ! LAME-O !


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

bones44 said:


> I'm hoping we're far enough west that we don't get hit too bad. You never know. They're calling it Frankenstorm as three different weather fronts may possibly collide at once. With the full moon and high tide it may be ugly ! Hoping the hurricane changes and heads out to sea and not inland ! Stay safe everyone !!


That is almost like in the book/movie Perfect Storm.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> I was going to go buy a gun today.......but I can't find my wallet.......now that's sounds good......don't it??


Try getting it through your mouth... it has probably worked its way closer to that end. LOL


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> I was going to go buy a gun today.......but I can't find my wallet.......now that's sounds good......don't it??


Don't wait too long SG. This election is not over yet!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Sorry SG...... That was a little harsh but you walked right into it.... I just could not help myself. lol


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Let's not forget how they went door to door and took guns after katrina. Tell them you don't have any!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

That still amazes me.


----------



## tonkatruckjk (Oct 23, 2012)

SG - from what I read - you'd be telling the truth!


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

I'm expecting it to be a terrible mess up here. At least once a year I lose power for about a week so I'm always well stocked with supplies. Short of being in a blast radius, I can hold up here for 3 months or so. I don't think it will get that bad but you never know. Everyone stay safe!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

wow SG, even the newbies are on you..........better do something about that.....LOL


----------



## tonkatruckjk (Oct 23, 2012)

Hahaha...all in good fun, man...all in good fun. I'm in AZ - if you're ever out here, and if Don can feed a little knowledge into this thick skull of mine, maybe I'll show you around if you ever get out here.

Couple years ago, I stayed in the West Chester, OH residence inn for 6 mos...would've LOVED to have a few contacts to get out hunting with while I was there...


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> I was going to go buy a gun today.......but I can't find my wallet.......now that's sounds good......don't it??


Follow the moths!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Been following the path of the storm and it's hitting New Jersey shores right now with 24 foot waves ! Flooding has begun in many coastal cities. I have family in New York city and hope they left as I couldn't get ahold of my cousin or his wife. They have two little ones and live in an apartment right in the heart of it all. Please stay safe all of our members and their loved ones !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

And hopefully the rest of us won't get all willy-nilly either !


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

This storm is hittin pretty hard up my way right now. I still have power but a lot of people have lost there's. The streets are all full of broken branches, shingles and siding. Already got the call from work to stay home tonight. Looks like its gonna be a long night. To all those in the path, take care and stay safe.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

+1 Don!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

"Welcome" to some of what we put up with on occasion. Its not pretty nor wanted --but a generator is a must as is getting enough gas to go a week before a refill of cans is required. The 6 p's--prior planning prevents piss poor performance, its a military saying and I've never forgotten it nor ignored it. Hope it goes away for those who arent prepared, its miserable being out of everything.


----------



## bnkr244 (Dec 29, 2011)

Im in upstate NY and it is getting nasty but the worst is yet to come. Glad im at 800 ft. Still have power though. As far as the gun confiscation, had not seen that before. Really scary what can happen.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Take cover Nate! It is starting to get windy and rainy here but you guys are going to get it worse than us. I am a lot farther west than you. They downgraded us from 80mph gusts to 60mph gusts. Also from 6-8 inches of rain to 3-4 inches.


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

You eastern guys get all the fun and your hogging all the rain!! We western folk wouldn't mind having a bit of that!!

Seriously though! You guys hunker down and stay safe!!

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Everyone out there stay safe. Thoughts and prayers for ya.


----------



## bnkr244 (Dec 29, 2011)

Well we made it. Not nearly as bad as they predicted but down toward NYC has a lot of flooding from what I saw. A few trees down around here but we only lost power for 2 hours. Saw a picture of a shark in someone's yard in jersey ????. i would be bow fishing!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

SG my wife would not let me out last night but I will go take a look today.

It never got bad here. It was like a normal fall storm really.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Right the waves are not norm. Hope it was not as bad as predicted east of us though.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm glad to hear all is good for you Itz, keep your eyes open for those thoughs waves.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Antlerz22 said:


> "Welcome" to some of what we put up with on occasion. Its not pretty nor wanted --but a generator is a must as is getting enough gas to go a week before a refill of cans is required. The 6 p's--prior planning prevents piss poor performance, its a military saying and I've never forgotten it nor ignored it. Hope it goes away for those who arent prepared, its miserable being out of everything.


 It's the 7 P's Prior Proper Palnning Prevents Piss Poor Performance...over


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't have a military history and all i've ever heard was the triple P syndrome "piss poor planning" lol


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Buffalo is always prepared for a storm.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah I like hunting in a reasonable amount of snow.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

For SE Pa other storms dumped more water (Oct 99) was much worse than Sandy. However, the water surge along the NJ/NY coast was much worse in Sandy, which obviously caused wide-spread flooding. My Aunt lives on the Jersey Coast (Point Pleasant Beach) and her street had 2-3 feet of water on it. Locally we had a steady pick of calls through the storm, many trees down, few on homes (Fortunately, no one was hurt in Chester County.) Came home from midnight to find a large branch down on my own roof. No damage to house. Got it cut up before I slept. Glad it's past, hope to call for reds once the storm clears. I know it's still archery season, but I'm saving the deer for my boys during gun season.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

We made it through unscathed with the exception of some downed branches and slick roads. Started snowing Monday night while I was out in the 40 MPH winds. Best night of hunting yet believe it or not. Been raining off and on since Tuesday night and still lots of wind. We definitely dodged a bullet !


----------

